# RCI Guest Certificate Question



## Lou (Jun 27, 2012)

Does RCI still send out  guest certificate letters by mail?

I purchased a guest certificate for a wedding gift online.  The confirmation e-mail said to expect a guest certificate in the mail within 2 weeks.  There was also to be an attachment to the e-mail containing just the guest information.  There was no attachment to my confirmation e-mail and after waiting 2 weeks...nothing in the mail either.

I called RCI and the lady I spoke with said she knew nothing about sending out the certificates by mail.  She also said she checked with her supervisor and she said the same thing.  I asked her what they did for people who did not make the purchase online...didn't they mail them out?
She said she could turn off my e-mail and "maybe" it would come in the mail then.  I  could call later and have them turn the e-mail back on. That sounded crazy to me, so I told her not to do it.  She said she would try to 
e-mail just the guest certificate to me, but it would probably take a day or to to get it.

I know I have received these certificates in the mail in the past.  Is this something they have really stopped doing, or should I try to call and talk to someone else?


----------



## geekette (Jun 27, 2012)

It's been several years since I had one mailed to the recipient.  In recent years I have just printed it from my online account and mailed it.

Not great customer service, but not the biggest shock, either.


----------



## BevL (Jun 27, 2012)

IIRC, when we had a GC for our daughter last year, it was simply part of the confirmation package we could access through our account online.  It shows the confirmation in my name, then the next page of the PDF was the GC.  But I could be wrong.

I remember getting GCs in the mails years ago, but the last couple I'm sure have been done electronically.

Bev


----------

